# Huns and Bunnies



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

I've had several fun adventures the past few weeks but kept leaving the camera home. Finally took it Friday and Saturday out playing with the kids and cousins but didn't take many good pics...I need to slap myself and get back with the program.

The huns are out like crazy...we've probably seen over 500 birds Friday and Saturday. We didn't hunt too hard mostly drove the roads around the snow covered farm fields, and between 3 adults and one kid we shot 41 birds in two days. My 14 year old Jacob started knocking them down with his 20.[attachment=3:b66i1158]Jacob Huns.JPG[/attachment:b66i1158][attachment=2:b66i1158]Huns 20.JPG[/attachment:b66i1158][attachment=1:b66i1158]Huns Tailgate.JPG[/attachment:b66i1158] We kept seeing cottontails on Friday, so we took all the youngster's on Saturday and the kids had a blast shooting cotton tails with their BB guns, the 22, and 20 gauge. All five kids that went with us shot at lease two rabbits each. Jacob and Conner killed at least 10 each. [attachment=5:b66i1158]Paige Bunny.JPG[/attachment:b66i1158][attachment=6:b66i1158]Con Bunny.JPG[/attachment:b66i1158] They even helped us skin them and we ate the Easter Bunny for dinner last night.[attachment=4:b66i1158]Con Skinning.JPG[/attachment:b66i1158] The bunnies are covered in fleas.[attachment=0:b66i1158]Fleas.JPG[/attachment:b66i1158]

I'm sure we'll keep chasing birds until the end of the year...but wow..what a couple of days that will be hard to top.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Sounds like a couple very good days indeed. This said 41 birds in 2 days with 4 hunters?? That would be over the limit for hungarian partridge.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Maybe they ate some Friday night???


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

fixed blade said:


> Maybe they ate some Friday night???


Im really not trying to make this a big deal but, daily limit is 5 per gun. 5 birds x 4 hunters = 20 birds per day. 20 birds x 2 days = 40 bird possession limit. In order to shoot 41 birds one of the two days you would have to be over the limit that day regardless of how many of them you ate. No matter what you do you cant make the math equal 41 and stay within the legal limits. Unless perhaps he was counting a bird they downed but lost and only brought home 40 birds. Anyways I dont want to be the limit police here but if your not going to follow legal limits one might think twice about posting that information on a public forum.

Just sayin!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

FishNaked does not live in Utah...you knew that?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Now that sounds like a great hunt...*BUT..* sounds like you shot over your limit *AND*, the way the limit works is that *EACH* hunter must shoot his *OWN* birds...ya don't say "well, between the bunch of us we shot X number of birds"...That's what is called *PARTY HUNTIN* and it's not the way to be teaching kids about hunting ethics. and yeah..., it is a big deal!

BUT, if I got this all wrong, I apologise, on the other hand if you screwed up a little...go back there and explain to those kids all about party hunting and why it is not only illegal but unethical.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, isn't he from Montana? I don't know what the limit is there.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Guys..................First off who are you to sit on the internet and tell a guy he broke the law when you were NOT there. 

Second.........just because he posts up on this site, does not mean the guy is from Utah or even hunting in Utah......

In the great state of Idaho a guy can shoot 8 Huns a day................How about looking into things a little before throwing a guy under the bus............

Notice under location it states "IDAHO"


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

By the way, nice work Fish Naked!!!!! I don't care who you are that is some good shooting!!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Idaho limit is 6 birds, boys. 6x4=24. They could have legally brought home 48 birds. Way to be conservative, FishNaked. I'm glad I don't have to see you fishing. -)O(-


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Idaho limit is 6 birds, boys. 6x4=24. They could have legally brought home 48 birds. Way to be conservative, FishNaked. I'm glad I don't have to see you fishing. -)O(-


From The Idaho Game and Fish Website-
2011 will hold a bag limit of only 6 birds, but 2010 has a limit of 8...........Unless I am confused 



> Seasons
> 2010 - September 18 through January 31, 2011
> Daily Bag Limit...................8 Chukar & 8 Gray Partridge
> Possession Limit
> After First Day of Season...16 Chukar & 16 Gray Partridge


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job on the huns. They are my favorite covey bird and lots of fun to hunt. The limit in Idaho is 8 for now.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Dang! Remind me to never post up the results of a successful hunting trip! I wouldn't want the self proclaimed police to tear me apart before they had checked into all of the details! 
Good for you man! Looks like a good time and that is awesome that you got the kids out too! That is probably a trip that they will never forget!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

That kind of crap and people wonder why there are so few reports anymore.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I am certainly not above eating a little crow now and again. So here I sit with a nice big plate of crow pie with a little vanilla ice cream to help it go down just a little easier.

Like I said in my earlier post I really wasnt trying to make a big deal about it or throw anyone under the bus. I certainly wasnt trying to be rude to the guy. I totally went with the assumption he was in UT nothing else even crossed my mind. 

Very sorry if I offended anyone and will try to be a little more observant before running my yap.

Back to the important stuff, congratulations on the great days of bird hunting especially getting the young ones after em.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Huns are no easy bird to kill and my hat's off to anyone who can get it done.

Nice job on getting the little ones out too.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Huns are no easy bird to kill and my hat's off to anyone who can get it done.


Swap out that bow for a shotgun, it makes a world of difference! :mrgreen:

Gratz to you and your party FN - that's a tough one to repeat, let alone top! :O||:


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

Sorry guys...I've been out of town for a couple of days or I would have clarified this before it blew out of proportion. Sorry to get everyone fired up...but it is comical at least to come back and read the comments. 

Yes we currently live in Idaho. Moved up here in March from out Tooele way...where I joined the forum several years ago. I grew up here in Idaho so I'm back hunting all my old stomping grounds and honey holes.

The limit on Huns here is 8 birds per day. We all shot our own birds and didn't do anything illegal. No party hunting going on...Jacob shot his own birds...2 on Friday and 4 on Saturday. Both of my brothers were home for the holiday weekend and hunting with us. They work as Biologists for Wyoming Game & Fish and Idaho Fish & Game...they aren't going to put their careers on the line for birds...and I would never post anything online to jeopardize them. 

Needless to say...I saw 6 more coveys of huns driving the 10 minutes into work this morning.


----------

